# Gracie Jiu Jitsu Politics



## bigfootsquatch (Apr 25, 2007)

Has anyone seen the interview of Helio that comes with the http://gracieacademystore.com/store/ instructional videos? Helio mentions that one of Carlson's sons are selling instructor certifications with videos. I couldn't understand the name, because it is said quickly. Does anyone know who this is?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 25, 2007)

I believe at one time that Carlson Gracie Jr. was selling videos and certifcates. (though I am not 100% sure)


----------



## EternalSpringtime (Apr 25, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I believe at one time that Carlson Gracie Jr. was selling videos and certifcates. (though I am not 100% sure)


 
This is really annoying. BJJ was popularized through the whole Gracie family. Including Carlos and his son Carlson. Now this selling certificates issue might be true ( I have no idea), but that doesn't give Helio the right to say it in a public manner. Martial Arts is about learning from each other, rather than spending time demeaning lineages and systems.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 26, 2007)

EternalSpringtime said:


> This is really annoying. BJJ was popularized through the whole Gracie family. Including Carlos and his son Carlson. Now this selling certificates issue might be true ( I have no idea), but that doesn't give Helio the right to say it in a public manner. Martial Arts is about learning from each other, rather than spending time demeaning lineages and systems.


 
Absolutely!


----------



## bigfootsquatch (Apr 26, 2007)

In the interview, Helio said that it was HIS jiu jitsu(not carlson who only taught japanese jujutsu) that revolutionized the martial arts, not the Gracie family. He said HE taught Carlson's sons but they broke away from him for "convenience and other reasons"


----------



## Darth F.Takeda (Aug 22, 2007)

Funny thing to say, seeing how Carlson avenged Heilio's loss to Snatana and was the family champion untill Heilio's son's came of age.

EGO!


----------

